# Best Ice Fishing Suit?



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Looking to get a suit this year instead of freezing my gonads off again..

Don't know if I should go with Clam, Arctic Armor, Cabelas, Frabill, Etc..

Thought I'd get the opinions of people who have these products. 

thanks!!


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Arctic Armor is the only one that floats.

I have the red Arctic Armor suit and love it. I would not even consider any of the others because the AA suit can save your life if you fall in.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Where'd you get it from?? That's what I was thinking..


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Roger That said:


> Where'd you get it from?? That's what I was thinking..


I bought mine a year ago from the Outdoor Pro Store (an online store.) I got the red suit for $319 with free gloves, no taxes, and free shipping.
There are other online stores that sell these with comparable prices. 

If you get one you won't regret it.
Video:
http://www.idigear.com/video3.php

They are very warm and waterproof. I use tip-ups a lot so I kneel on the snow/slush all the time and never get wet.
They are windproof...so much to the point where they don't breathe at all. I have to open the jacket up when pulling the sled to let off heat.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I have a vexilar suit that isn't bad. I feel like they should be paying me to wear it with the big logo on the back.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

I think I'm sold on the arctic armor suit!! In fact, I'm going to purposely go in just like that guy!!


----------



## crappielarry (Nov 25, 2010)

I have the Arctic Armor suit and think it is great. My only problem is that it doesn't breath all that well. If I were you I would check the "Red Rock" store for their suits. They have some new ones that float and are claimed to have great breathing capabilities. The bibs also zip to the hip, which is another beef I have with the Arctic Armor suit. It never hurts to shop for the latest inovations. You will stay warm and dry in the Arctic Armor but may sweat a bit.


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

I bought AA last year, like stated above, it does not breathe. I did go into a lake this summer with it on to see if it actually floats. 

I was not impressed with the floatation. The suit actually fills with water. After trying it in the lake, I don't feel as safe in the suit. One of these days I'm going to call the company and ask a few questions. 

But as far as warmth, windproof and waterproof it can't be beat. 

sent from me to you


----------



## perchkilla (Oct 11, 2010)

I bout my arctic armor at anglers point. Right by the selfridge dnr launch you can try them on there and see what size fits you. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

davi5982 said:


> I bought AA last year, like stated above, it does not breathe. I did go into a lake this summer with it on to see if it actually floats.
> 
> I was not impressed with the floatation. The suit actually fills with water. After trying it in the lake, I don't feel as safe in the suit. One of these days I'm going to call the company and ask a few questions.
> 
> ...


Here is the one you want








*Mustang Ice Rescue PRO Suit: IC9002*

[SIZE=-1]The Mustang Ice Commander Ice Rescue *Pro* Suit IC9002 02 with Quick Release Harness








#SIC9002







List Price $1,270.00







Only *$799.00*[/SIZE]


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Those Mustang suits are like wearing a bean bag chair...
:lol:
I have the Arctic Armor as well, I wear two layers of polar fleece.
One for (closest to the skin next to the thermals) warmth and the second layer takes the sweat to the outside of the suit, it does NOT breathe at all! 
I was 11 degree temps for 6+ hours last season and I never felt cold once.
My gloves were frozen from fish slime on the outside though.:evilsmile


----------



## Tcfishman (Feb 8, 2011)

I have the AA suit, does not breathe, but it could be 25 mph wind and not feel a thing. Never used the flotation part, hope it works. Defiantly very warm compared to carhartts I was using. Never got cold once last year. Bought at red rocks.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

Striker Ice Lite suit from redrockstore

way way better than clam (junk) and all the others AA included. Striker floats too.


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

I use my Cabelas Dry-Plus hunting bibs which are warm, water proof and very breathable along with a Stearns float coat for safety. It's a good enough combination that I feel no need for an ice suit.


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a black AND a green AA suit. They are warm and DO FLOAT (I have tried it out in the summer). They are super warm but yes they don't breath the best. Plenty of pockets and they are in just the right spots. Without a doubt it is one of the best purchases I have made for icefishing along with a power auger and Vexilar. 

Not I just need a Ranger with mattracks!


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

gillcommander said:


> I have a black AND a green AA suit. They are warm and DO FLOAT (I have tried it out in the summer). They are super warm but yes they don't breath the best. Plenty of pockets and they are in just the right spots. Without a doubt it is one of the best purchases I have made for icefishing along with a power auger and Vexilar.
> 
> Not I just need a Ranger with mattracks!


I have the same one,we fish Canada a lot out of the Shack in the wind, beats any suit I have ever had ,many days it is almost to warm,I just unzip to let it breath better,never tried it in the water ,but my old red one floated fine.got a little wet but was able to get out and back on the Ice,warmed right up.wet but warm.


----------



## jpbrad1976 (Nov 8, 2011)

Has anyone seen the striker ice suit in person? Supposed to be a contender with AA, and it floats. Was wondering how well it floats compared to AA. I saw a picture somewhere on the web of a guy floating in it, but he looked as if he could float on his back like that without the help of a suit. That is, sort of half submerged.


----------



## fisherboy (Aug 12, 2008)

I purchased the striker ice suit from red rock.The suit is great,it floats and is very warm,almost to warm.I looked at the AA suits and striker is made much better,cost is 349.00 so it is not cheep.If you want a suit for very cold sit on bucket fishing this is the suit.If you sit in a ice house the striker lite suit is the way to go.


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

I tried on an Ice Armor suit at Cabelas a few weeks back and was tempted to buy but it didn't mention anything about floating which is a selling point for me. My question is though I normally wear things in XL, I tried on a XL and I felt like I was swimming in it, no pun intended. I tried on just a large and even wearing a fleece it felt like it fit better and I could kneel down and move around comfortably in it without it feeling tight. Do all these suits run large like that or is it only Ice Armor. I am really tempted to buy something like this for this year but don't want to get one so big it gets in the way.


----------



## jpbrad1976 (Nov 8, 2011)

As far as sizing goes this would also be my first "ice suit." From what I've read sizing differs from brand to brand, the overall consensus from what I understand, is that arctic armor runs a little large. I don't know about the ice armor. I think I'm going with the Striker Ice. Along with all the features of the suit they are supposed to be a more true to size fit. FYI I'm just under 6' tall and 240lbs. I'm going with the 2xl in case I need room for an extra layer when I visit the U.P. in the middle of winter. I'm a firm believer in having more than enough room besides logically, more fabric = better floatation. If it sags around my neck I'll wear my neck warmer. Doubt I'll have to though. Hope this helps you with your decision.


----------

